# Good brunch/lunch near Great Swamp area



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

I usually base my rides around the Great Swamp (New Vernon, Green Village, Basking Ridge, Madison) and just wondering if anybody knows a great place to end a ride with some good eats and possibly a craft beer, with nearby parking while on a ride.  Any places where cyclists gather on weekends? 

Thanks.


----------



## sixgears (Apr 1, 2009)

If you go down Meyersville Rd. there's Meyersville Inn. I also see a few cyclists go to a deli across from there and eat outside. There's also a Mexican place in the middle where the roads split. One place I've eaten at is Basking Ridge Country Club - great food.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Mexican place is Casa Maya. Generally considered the best Mex in the area. Overrated IMO and no liquor license. Good but not great. 

Not too far away is Stirling Hotel on Main Street in Stirling just a couple blocks behind High Gear Cyclery. Best combo of atmosphere, comfort food and micro brews in the region.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Meyersville Casa Maya is great for Mexican, BYOB. Green Village/Harding has some great deli-sandwich places. Basking Ridge has Deli-copper/Burger-Bellas/Pizza/Cafe-Lemongrass. Probably the most choices. Stirling Hotel is good for beer/music/steak. Millington has mostly take out. Hickery Tree area of Chatham Township has the deli, couple of pizza places, Italian plus some others. Madison has Poor Herbys for beer and food.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Is The Store still in Basking Ridge? It's been a while since I lived in that area, but I think it was the only place in town with a liquor license. I doubt that it is much of a gathering spot for cyclists, but it was a casual restaurant, so you might not feel too out-of-place eating there in full cycling regalia.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I should add Meyersville Cafe has a bike rack and I have seen cyclists there. Never stopped in. Debated it on Monday but decided to just go home.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Store is under new ownership and is about to reopen in the next few weeks after some renovation. Spanking- your best place might be Morristown. Most of the surrounding small towns have very few places with liquor licenses. Morristown has the greatest amount of bars, restaurants and diversity, but can't really think of a place to hang after a ride. There are a few places on the green with cafe table seating during the summer that might not be bad.


AlanE said:


> Is The Store still in Basking Ridge? It's been a while since I lived in that area, but I think it was the only place in town with a liquor license. I doubt that it is much of a gathering spot for cyclists, but it was a casual restaurant, so you might not feel too out-of-place eating there in full cycling regalia.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I always fly by the intersection because I try to keep over 30 mph down Meyersville Rd (OMG the potholes are terrible right now!) so I can get a good run at Hickory Tavern Rd over the ridge (great short climb!). I've seen cyclists stopped at Casa Maya, but I never even noticed the Meyersville Inn. I will have to check it out.


----------

